

Time for a Kinder, Gentler IT Ops - rsmiller510
http://www.real-user-monitoring.com/time-for-a-kinder-gentler-it-ops/

======
bediger
I'm all for it, but IT operations makes a great place for control freaks to
"standardize" on some thing or another. IT provides a great rationale to, say,
enforce a "standard browser" (strangely, always Internet Explorer) because the
"internet connection can't handle all the individual requests, we have to
cache them."

IT allows management to put in choke points for purposes of control. And let's
all face it, doctrine to the contrary, a lot of what large corporations do is
control their employees. While it may be high time for Kinder, Gentler IT (not
just Ops), it won't happen. Human nature is against it.

